# white things swimming?



## dopper3 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi. I just did a water change on my tank, and while i was waiting for the heater to even out again before i turned the power back on, i was looking closely at the tank and i noticed a few little things that seemed to be swimming around the top. they swim fast enough, then stop dead, then if i nudge the tank or whatever, they do it again. I managed to get a video of it. Most of the stuff you see floating around in the video is just air bubbles cuz i fill the tank up with a hose and its high pressure so it bubbles up the tank quite a bit. But if you look closely enough at certain points, you can see the things swim from side to side really quickyl then stop. I haven't noticed this before, my fish never look sick, dont show any weird signs, but i just wanna know what that stuff is. I have two rbps and they're both about 3 months old. The movie is 8mb big and hopefully you'll be able ot notice what im talking about. Let me know what you think. Thanks.

movie


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

i believe they are planeria. they will multiply FAST when there are left over food lying around. theyre not harmful to your fish. just make sure you dont skip any water changes and you should be fine


----------



## dopper3 (Sep 5, 2004)

That makes sense cuz i usually leave the floating pellets in the tank for a long time before removing them, sometimes i leave them till they get eaten. So ill stop doing that from now on. thanks.


----------

